# ACT Government Sponsorship or Employer Sponsorship



## unkown1 (Jun 17, 2009)

I am an Architectural Associate and according to an agent assessment my occupation is listed as being in demand in the ACT and I am eligible for migration to Australia under the Skilled-Sponsored Subclass (176) or the Skilled-Regional Sponsored Subclass (475). I have since had my qualifications positively assessed by VETASSESS and being "suitable for migration purposes". Can anyone out there please advise which visa option i should take? ACT Government Sponsorship or Employer Nomination Scheme? which one is much easier and faster to attain. I would like to proceed without the use of an agent because I cannot afford the fees at the moment. 
Please help.

unknown1


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Have you looked at the 2 visas yourself and seen what the forms are like? 
If you look at the "PLEASE READ: Helpful websites for your move to Australia" sticky post towards the top of the forum that has links to the DIAC site and the different visas. 

Without more info it's hard to say what would be appropriate since we have no idea of your circumstances and we are not experts on here (unless someone is an agent). 

Sponsored visas are usually quicker than independent visas but they are usually temporary and then you will still need to apply for a permanent visa once you are here. 

You can always have a free first consultation with an agent (make sure that they are MIA or MARA registered) and they may point in the direction of a suitable visa. 

Hope that helps,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi

welcome to the forum

when u say employer sponsored, have you secured a job? why I ask, securing a job is the most difficult part in the employer sponsored visa. and incase the employer, at any point of time plans to downsize, you would be given just about 28-30 days to find another job else go back. it is quick route yes but very uncertain.

176 these days is taking close to 3-4 months after getting the valid state sponsorship, all in all say 6 months. why don tu try that route. also, from what I remember, ACT plans to stop taking applications post 30th June, I think SOMV(an agent who is a member here) posted something about it a while ago, I suggest, search the forum for the same to see what is teh status of ACT sponsorship right now.

Not that I was much help here, still, hope it does clear things  a bit

cheers
anj


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

can anyone tell me how to get employer sponsorship for Australia ?

I am working as SAP technical consultant ? 

how to get employer is my major concern ?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Sandeep, all i'd say keep trying, it isnt easy to get sponsors these days unless your skill is extremely hot selling.. Try job portals, social networking sites like linkedin and see if someone is willing to sponsor you but its easier said than done..

wish u luck


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks yes your are saying correct .

I have tried on seek.co.au website but unfortunately all efforts are in vain.

I am loosing points for 175 visa type ( fall of 5 points) and for 176 visa type (famliy 

sponsorship) i donot excatly know what are documents i need to provide that my mother's

sister is sponsoring me ( means exact format i document) ?

Last option i have state sponsorship which will bind me to live in particular state .

Guide me Please


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

its just 2 years commitment for the state sponsorship. I think last someone suggested speaking to an agent and asking what should be provided to prove teh relation..


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

ok i will try and ask some agent . 

In my opnion relative sponsor is better then state sponsorship


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> its just 2 years commitment for the state sponsorship. I think last someone suggested speaking to an agent and asking what should be provided to prove teh relation..


thanks i think last and best option to find girl who is austrlian and marry her 

so will get PR eventually ..............................................................................


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

It isnt as easy as you think


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> It isnt as easy as you think


yeah i know but even donot have nay other option .... might be i am not so lucky like you


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> It isnt as easy as you think


i have mailed ACT for them to check my resume as my skill is in their quota list....its been more than a week..no reply....

last time i mailed them they replied within 2 days....

any comments...??


----------

